# What kind of dog is this? Help, please. :)



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi guys  A friend asked me what I think his dog is a mix of, but I'm not sure. Any opinions? 

Spencer is two years old and approximately forty pounds.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

My guess would be lab and hound. Very cute dog.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Until I read how big he was, my first guess was Jack Russell mixed with something else, based solely on his profile shot in the 3rd picture... I'm probably WAY off, but that's what I see in that pic... he looks totally different in the first few. I really have no idea. He's a cutie


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I see boxer in his coat and markings. I almost see doxie in his profile and color. He is really cute!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think he has terrier in there somewhere.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Looks like Terrier/Beagle to me. 
Try out one of those DNA tests just for fun.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think he is beagle/jack russell mix. He is a real cutie.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Boxer/Beagle/JRT???


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

A very, VERY cute one  I love the way he looks!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How about doing a DNA test? He looks like JRT/Beagle something to me.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I see JRT in him too.


----------

